# Un pti bruit inquiétant....



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)

... qui vient du disc dur d'un PB 15 , comme un petit claquement assez net et de plus assez régulier. En tout cas, ça vient de l'intérieur, mais ça, c'est assez logique...

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire? La machine est "vielle" de 2 ans, vous croyez qu'elle est bonne pour la casse?


----------



## MarcMame (28 Mars 2006)

La machine non mais le disque dur interne, c'est probable.... 
De toute façon ce n'est pas très grave puisque tu as une sauvegarde complète de tous tes documents précieux ailleurs...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Quel est l'état SMART de ton disque dur? --> Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## bilou2612 (28 Mars 2006)

perso, je possede un ibook dont le disque dur fait des "tac" de tps en tps et depuis un ptit bout de tps déja (voir un autre post ), pourtant son état SMART est ok, et il fonctionne toujours sans problème.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mars 2006)

C'est pas le mien, j'ai pas plus de renseignements que ça... Merci du conseil!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le mien, j'ai pas plus de renseignements que ça... Merci du conseil!


Et ton état SMART?


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et ton état SMART?


Elle te dit : 
_*j'ai pas plus de renseignements que ça...*_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai mal lu. C'est pas la peine de gueuler...


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Août 2006)

voilà, je viens de changer mon disque dur interne mais maintenant c'est mon ordi qui fait du bruit! un petit tac, c'est affreux, je sais pas de quoi ça peut venir!

Aidez-moi!


----------



## Fabien_smv (23 Août 2006)

En général c'est parce que le disque dur n'est pas assez alimenté en électricité.


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Août 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> En général c'est parce que le disque dur n'est pas assez alimenté en électricité.



euh... pourtant le cable est branché!?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2006)

A quel endroit le tac ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

tac tac ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2006)

Vers où le processeur se trouve je crois, en fait il me semble pas que ça vient du disque dur, mais plutôt d'en haut sur la gauche


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

Si c'est bien un 15 pouces alu, en haut &#224; gauche la seule pi&#232;ce m&#233;canique susceptible de fiare du bruit est un ventilo, essaie de lui souffler dedans quand il est &#233;teint ?

http://www.sterpin.net/images/ddalu/ddalu021.jpg


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2006)

Non, c'est le mien maintenant qui fait du bruit, un 12' alu


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

http://www.sterpin.net/images/RadiateurAlu12Pouces/RadiateurAlu12Pouces_020.jpg

Alors je te laisse appr&#233;cier


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2006)

C'est marrant je suis tombée sur la même image... Tout ce que je peux entendre c'est que le bruit se trouve sur la gauche en haut. Je croyais que c'était le prossesseur, je vais essayer de coller un peu plus mon oreille...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> En g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est parce que le disque dur n'est pas assez aliment&#233; en &#233;lectricit&#233;.



Voil&#224;: j'ai remarqu&#233; que quande je suis chez moi (1018!) et que l'ordi est branch&#233; sur l'alimentation, mon ordi fait les ptis bruits inqui&#233;tants et ma batterie indique 99% de capacit&#233; m&#234;me si elle est charg&#233;e &#224; mort. 
Maintenant, quand je suis &#224; la biblio (1005!), et que mon ordi est branch&#233; aussi, la batterie indique 100% et l'ordi ne fait plus de tacs tacs. 

Alors, vous pensez que c'est un probl&#232;me d'alimentation en electricit&#233;? &#231;a serait de l&#224; que viendrait le probl&#232;me alors... 




Aie, je mets des "alors" partout...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

T'as essay&#233; plusieurs prises chez toi (1018) ?  en g&#233;n&#233;ral les prises  de la cuisine et celles de la salle de bain sont group&#233;es s&#233;par&#233;ment du reste des chambres.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> T'as essayé plusieurs prises chez toi (1018) ?  en général les prises  de la cuisine et celles de la salle de bain sont groupées séparément du reste des chambres.



wow, parce que en plus tu es électricien! 

Bon je vais essayer dès que je serai de retour! 

Danke schön mein Liebling!


----------



## samdetend (4 Octobre 2006)

quand il fait clac clac tu peux faire des trucs sur ton ordi??? Parce que je viens d'avoir ce probleme et je ne pouvais plus ni fermer les fenetres,  ni meme eteindre l'ordi  (5 essais avant d'y arriver) quand j'ai voulu redemarrer, le meme bruit et plus de disque si ton ordi fonctionne très bien c'est autre chose


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Octobre 2006)

samdetend a dit:


> quand il fait clac clac tu peux faire des trucs sur ton ordi??? Parce que je viens d'avoir ce probleme et je ne pouvais plus ni fermer les fenetres,  ni meme eteindre l'ordi  (5 essais avant d'y arriver) quand j'ai voulu redemarrer, le meme bruit et plus de disque si ton ordi fonctionne très bien c'est autre chose



le bruit ne vient pas du disque dur, enfin je crois, mais oui, je peux continuer à travailler (enfin faire semblant de faire qqch sur mon mac quoi...), heureusement sinon, cela ferait longtemps que grrbrrrahhhhhhhhrgggggggtzzzzzzzhhhhhhhciiiiiiiiiahjjjjjoioneslkagrgraorhseanbosdinesafnpoihbaj! 

Tu vois ce que je veux dire là?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

Au secours, &#231;a revient!  et encore plus fort qu'avant! 

je fais quoi? le bruit est maintenant en bas &#224; gauche du PowerBook, c'est vraiment inqui&#233;tant&#8230; C'est quoi comme partie en bas &#224; gauche? (tourn&#233; &#224; l'envers, &#231;a fait donc en bas &#224; droite) C'est quand m&#234;me pas le disque dur?

je pr&#233;cise que je n'ai pas red&#233;marr&#233; mon PowerBook depuis quelques jours&#8230;


le petit bruit me semble &#234;tre localis&#233; vers la prise de sortie Audio ou bien un peu plus haut, j'arrive pas &#224; savoir, mais c'est &#224; gauche, &#231;a c'est s&#251;r!


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

État S.M.A.R.T. : 	Vérifié

:hein: 

j'ai peur!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2007)

En bas &#224; gauche il a le &#8230; disque dur.

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html

L'image :

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> En bas &#224; gauche il a le &#8230; disque dur.
> 
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html



argggggggg, marvin se meurt!!!! vite vite une sauvegarde! 

Sinon, &#224; part une sauvegarde, je fais quoi? je le laisse &#233;teind pendant quelques heures?

Sm, c'est la m&#234;me image....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2007)

Il ne se meurt pas forc&#233;ment, &#231;a d&#233;pend du bruit&#8230; mais plus fra&#238;che est la sauvegarde, moins tu stresseras en cas de coup dur.

Apr&#232;s, une sieste le temps de refroidir ne lui fera pas de mal, histoire de voir si la ch&#226;leur entre en compte.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il ne se meurt pas forcément, ça dépend du bruit mais plus fraîche est la sauvegarde, moins tu stresseras en cas de coup dur.
> 
> Après, une sieste le temps de refroidir ne lui fera pas de mal, histoire de voir si la châleur entre en compte.



ok, merci choupi


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Avril 2007)

Bon bon, après un petit repos, le bruit a disparu puis est revenu de plus belle. 
C'est un petit tac rapide suivit du bruit caractéristique lorsque le disque dur enregistre quelque chose, vous voyez ce que je veux dire? 

Alors bon, là, je suis rien en train d'enregistrer, mais j'entends ce tac.

J'ai fais une sauvegarde au cas ou, donc le problème n'est pas là 
Le problème, c'est que mon ordi a été acheté en juin 2005, que j'ai déjà dû changer l'écran, le clavier et le disque dur! M'a laché, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. En août dernier. Donc ce petit disque est quasi neuf. Et il me reste de la place, 40G Et ce n'est pas un problème de chaleur ni d'éléctricité, car j'ai laissé un moment mon portable allumé sans aucune appli qui touraient et l'alimentation débranchée

Voilà voilà


----------



## divoli (5 Avril 2007)

C'est quoi, comme marque et modèle de disque dur, par curiosité ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est quoi, comme marque et mod&#232;le de disque dur, par curiosit&#233; ?



ouhla! je sais plus, y a un moyen de voir &#231;a?

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a, mais je sais pas si c'est juste: 

Nom : 	FUJITSU MHV2080AH
	Type : 	Disque

	Identifiant du disque : 	disk0
	Nom du support : 	FUJITSU MHV2080AH Media
	Type de support : 	G&#233;n&#233;rique
	Bus de connexion : 	ATA
	Type de connexion : 	Interne
	Identifiant de connexion : 	Appareil 0
	Type de partition : 	Apple_partition_scheme
	Arbre des p&#233;riph&#233;riques : 	pci2/ata-6@D/@0:0
	Inscriptible : 	Oui
	&#201;jectable : 	Non
	Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 install&#233;s : 	Non
	Emplacement : 	Interne
	Capacit&#233; totale : 	74.5 Go (80'026'361'856 octets)
	&#201;tat S.M.A.R.T. : 	V&#233;rifi&#233;
	Num&#233;ro du disque : 	0
	Num&#233;ro de partition : 	0


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2007)

Il faudrait l'avis d'une oreille experte


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> le disque dur! M'a laché, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. En août dernier. Donc ce petit disque est quasi neuf. Et il me reste de la place, 40G



La durée d'utilisation n'est pas le seul élément déterminant lors d'une panne de disque dur.  Ce composant est certainement le plus fragile d'un ordinateur portable...


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il faudrait l'avis d'une oreille experte



j'ai pas encore de passage de prévu a Lausanne


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Avril 2007)

Tox a dit:


> La dur&#233;e d'utilisation n'est pas le seul &#233;l&#233;ment d&#233;terminant lors d'une panne de disque dur.  Ce composant est certainement le plus fragile d'un ordinateur portable...



Pourtant je suis toute soigneuse moi&#8230;* 



macinside a dit:


> j'ai pas encore de passage de pr&#233;vu a Lausanne



Ah? Zut, on va pas pouvoir aller se baigner alors&#8230; 


bon, tr&#232;ve de plaisanterie, je n'entends plus de bruit depuis quelques jours&#8230; Je me suis fait du souci pour rien? Allez savoir&#8230;


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ah? Zut, on va pas pouvoir aller se baigner alors



je ferai ta révision bientôt  bon ton problème semble être un disque dur en fin de vie :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je ferai ta révision bientôt



Non, on s'en occupe déjà, merci quand même. 



macinside a dit:


> bon ton problème semble être un disque dur en fin de vie :rateau:



VTFF©!  

C'est ça un modérateur? Incapable de répondre à une question?!? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2007)

ton disque dur va bientot &#234;tre kaput quoi :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ton disque dur va bientot être kaput quoi :rateau:



je compte donc sur toi pour m'en apporter un nouveau à la fête de la Bière. 

Merci d'avance Mackie.


----------

